# Bushes changed.



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought I'd share this with you all.

I changed all the suspension bushes, dropped her 2 inches, and wow, new car!!!

I put the Nolathane ones in, best move I've ever made, car rides well...

... unfortunately, the Anti-roll bar must need beefing up a little, but, given all the propaganda I heard about harsh ride etc, I am haveing none of it, it is a huge improvement.

So, Monroe Gas struts, King-springs lowering kit, and Nolathane bushes....
plus re-tracking of all wheels.

Sure makes the car heaps better to drive.

You know it makes sense......... do it!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The sway bars are a HUGE improvement in handling of these cars, and don't hurt the ride one iota. I highly recommend installing stiffer bars.


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Any ideas where I can start to hunt these down, or do I have to fabricate them myself?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Do a search for Suspension Techniques and see if there are any distributers in your part of the world. Addco makes a bigger rear bar but no front one.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if you are in Australia, there is 
Whiteline Automotive 


edit- it took the page description for the link!


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Brian how do you know this stuff? Australia parts suppliers? I am truly amazed.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

i learn alot by going to trade shows


----------

